

Social Media playing a big role in Vancouver Riot Aftermath - int3rnaut
http://thenextweb.com/ca/2011/06/16/twitter-playing-big-role-in-reporting-of-vancouver-riot/http://thenextweb.com/ca/2011/06/16/twitter-playing-big-role-in-reporting-of-vancouver-riot/
 The article itself is mostly about twitter--and to be fair it's not necessarily a life shattering article, but I think it's culturally relevant, especially given what has developed in my country. I wanted to point out that for as much problems social media has played in this issue (it's being reported that Facebook riot groups were set up prior to Game 7) the great things being done using these same devices are of redeeming quality and shows that it isn't so much about the tool--but how you use it, and it's good to see so many Vancouverites putting social media to good use to help restore the city after it's shameful evening.
======
int3rnaut
Hey guys this was my first submission on HN, but I wanted to add this-- The
article itself is mostly about twitter--and to be fair it's not necessarily a
life shattering article, but I think it's culturally relevant, especially
given what has developed in my country. I wanted to point out that for as much
problems social media has played in this issue (it's being reported that
Facebook riot groups were set up prior to Game 7) the great things being done
using these same devices are of redeeming quality and shows that it isn't so
much about the tool--but how you use it, and it's good to see so many
Vancouverites putting social media to good use to help restore the city after
it's shameful evening.

Hopefully someone else will find this interesting.

